# Fernsehen mit Alice?



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fernsehen mit Alice gemacht? Die haben derzeit ein Angebot für ihre Kunden, bei dem der Receiver 2 Jahre für 0,00 bereits gestellt wird. Die TV-Flatrate soll auch nur 0,00 kosten, jedoch die privaten Sender dann nochmal 4,90 (zumindest verstehe ich das da so, ist alles etwas undurchsichtig). 

Ich habe Alice für Telefon und Internet (16 MBit). Der Receiver soll HD-ready sein, und sie schreiben, dass es demnächst auch HD-TV bei ihnen geben soll. Schön jetzt sollen die Mietfilme, die sie zusätzlich anbieten, auch teilweise in HD zur Verfügung stehen.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie sich das in der Praxis darstellt:

Wie ist die Bildqualität?
Wie ist die Tonqualität (wie in einem anderen Post erwähnt, ist mir 5.1-Übertragung wichtig)?
Wie ist die Verfügbarkeit (da das ja wohl TV übers Internet ist, oder liege ich da falsch?, könnte die Bildqualität ja wechselhaft sein, je nachdem, wie die Leitungen gerade belastet sind)?
Kann eine 16-MBit-Leitung überhaupt ausreichen, falls da wirklich mal HD übers Kabel kommen sollte?

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit sowas hat (oder auch grundsätzlich mit TV übers Internet) würde ich mich freuen, darüber zu hören.


----------



## keiner1 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe seit gestern dieses Produkt von Alice in Betrieb genommen.

Die Bildqualität ist gut, wie über KAbel. Eben digital. Dolby kommt auch bei einigen Sendern. Kann man einschalten und es funktioniert auch.
Einziges MAnko ist, daß der (für 2 JAhre kostenfreie) HD Receiver etwas langsam reagiert. Ist aber trotzdem recht gut, vor allem, was das EPG angeht.
Laut Alice soll HD_TV ab Februar rüber kommen.

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## ronaldh (4. Januar 2010)

Klingt ja gut. Und was bezahlst Du nun monatlich dafür?


----------

